# Robert Stanek's Been At It Again! (LOL)



## Mindfire (Sep 29, 2012)

I swear this guy is on his way to becoming the biggest punchline in Fantasy writing.

Special: A Very Stanek 2012 Â» Conjugal Felicity








It's all in the article, but apparently all his (falsified) Amazon reviews got deleted, and he spent some time spamming Wikipedia and other sites with sockpuppet accounts to promote his garbage. And he also continues the trend of making up void statistics about himself. This guy is a riot.


----------



## Devor (Sep 30, 2012)

While we all appreciate the warning, Mindfire, about Stanek's deceitful practices, I'm going to echo Black Dragon's previous request that we as a community not dwell on the unfortunate topic.  Information about Stanek is widely available elsewhere on the web, and a general warning to avoid his work will suffice for this community.

I'm locking this thread.


----------

